# Dushi



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday our Dushi was bred to Mac (Henk Verbeek) brn 14 807, right after he made his PH-I with a full score 440 pnts.
So Mac was rewarded to the max after his perfect performance..

This is a line breeding over Rocky/Robbie, Rambo and Ronnie ( Verbeek).

D&S


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yesterday our Dushi was bred to Mac (Henk Verbeek) brn 14 807, right after he made his PH-I with a full score 440 pnts.
> *So Mac was rewarded to the max after his perfect performance*..
> 
> This is a line breeding over Rocky/Robbie, Rambo and Ronnie ( Verbeek).
> ...


Now I would have done sooo much better in school if that reward system was around when I was doing exams....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Now I would have done sooo much better in school if that reward system was around when I was doing exams....


THAT I understand.....:razz:

Dick


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yesterday our Dushi was bred to Mac (Henk Verbeek) brn 14 807, right after he made his PH-I with a full score 440 pnts.
> So Mac was rewarded to the max after his perfect performance..
> 
> This is a line breeding over Rocky/Robbie, Rambo and Ronnie ( Verbeek).
> ...


What a way to reward :lol: great score for Henk and Mac.....Mac and Dushi are both very nice looking dogs, am exited to see how their offspring will show and look  keep us updated!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool! Talk about incentive lol.... wish I had not seen this. Now my working dog addiction has taken over and all I want to do is send a deposit LOL. ](*,)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mac is a great dog, I have tried many times to buy him from Henk already. I will see Henk again in about 10 days and will make one last feable effort to buy him again. Im very glad to see him get a 440, not easy to do with a dog like Mac. Good luck with the litter.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Mac is a great dog, I have tried many times to buy him from Henk already. I will see Henk again in about 10 days and will make one last feable effort to buy him again. Im very glad to see him get a 440, not easy to do with a dog like Mac. Good luck with the litter.


Mike I'm having trouble seeing you doing anything "feable" LOL. But thats just me!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Henk Verbeek competed with Mac today in a nomination trial ( needed to be selected for the Nationals in september) and made the perfect score AGAIN!! 440 pnts!!

So he must be sure to be selected for the nationals PH-I this year!!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats sweet on the 440, congrats on offering Dushi to Mac, should be a real nice breeding, and I agree with that reward system I would of for sure been a straight A+ student if that was the case


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Mac is a great dog, I have tried many times to buy him from Henk already. I will see Henk again in about 10 days and will make one last feable effort to buy him again. Im very glad to see him get a 440, not easy to do with a dog like Mac. Good luck with the litter.


When are you do back in town?


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

So did Henk get anything.......special for his wonderful handling?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> When are you do back in town?


Is an older post (5/22/11) in this topic ;-), I think Mike is still at my side of the pond.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Charles Lerner said:


> So did Henk get anything.......special for his wonderful handling?


He's (almost 100%) sure of competing in the nationals PH1 this year.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> He's (almost 100%) sure of competing in the nationals PH1 this year.


 2x 440 should be enough :mrgreen:

Looking forward to seeing that dog in Eindhoven!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipeuzB__H1E


----------

